# Trimming the talons



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Do you trim your bébés' talons or do you take them to the vet to get it done?

I take Lemon in to get hers professionally done because I don't want to break the fragile trust we currently have; she's very skeptical about anything and I would much rather the vet be the big bad lady than risk her unhappiness with me. She also pulls her toes into a fist (apparently big birds do this but not usually small ones according to my vet) and it makes it very difficult to do by myself as my husband is not at all comfortable holding any bird in his hands like that.

I'll trim Sweetie's talons myself as he's pretty laid back. He doesn't like it by any means, but he trusts me enough to just get mad about how undignified he looks afterwards with his ruffled feathers. I'll get the vet to do it at his wellness checks as he's already unhappy about the whole thing, haha.

I'm quickly forgiven though: 
IMG_20151213_154126940 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

Rio's nails haven't gotten to the point of needing a trim. She did have one that was looking long and I trimmed it myself....she doesn't mind me holding her so that wasn't an issue.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Mine seem to keep theirs worn down so I haven't had to deal with it....


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

The vet did my wild little boys' nails.... I think I COULD do Lemony's, but it would just upset her, so I'll probably continue to have the vet check them and do it as needed???
I love the photo... I GUESS you were quickly forgiven... what a sweetie (heehee)!! Very nice bond.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

jrook said:


> The vet did my wild little boys' nails.... I think I COULD do Lemony's, but it would just upset her, so I'll probably continue to have the vet check them and do it as needed???
> I love the photo... I GUESS you were quickly forgiven... what a sweetie (heehee)!! Very nice bond.


I swear, some days all he wants to do is press his little face against my chin and sit there content. His name couldn't be more appropriate, I am very lucky


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Not to beat a dead horse, but...

Sweetie is such a sweetie  

Likewise, I've never had to trim Mallorn's, either, she keeps them down pretty well with her roughhousing


----------

